# 1st & 2nd WHV help



## ZoeM (Sep 12, 2016)

Hi guys,

I am currently saving money so that I can travel to Australia next year on a WHV. I want to have 2-3 weeks of travelling at the beginning but would like to do my 3 month farm work straight away so that I can obtain my 2nd year WHV.

Can anyone tell me if there is a certain time of year to get this sort of work or if it is available throughout the year? also, what areas are the best for this work?

I don't want to get there and hope to do the work for my 2nd year visa and find out that it is out of season or something.

Thanks
Zoe x


----------

